# Bluegrass



## Dennis (Jun 23, 2006)

Is derby finished


----------



## TimThurby (May 22, 2004)

Yes, the Derby is complete!
1st-#19
2nd-#12
3rd-#14
4th-#17
RJ-#7
J-#1
J-#3
J-#4
J-#8
J-#20
J-#23

Open Callbacks to waterblind:
5,7,8(starts),9,10,13,14,15,19,21,22,23,24,27,33,36, 38,42,44,46,47
Through the grapevine callbacks, so if I missed a number, SORRY!!!


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

qual results as told to me:

1st #8 roseberry's high and tight, o mitch akin, h carter hughes
2nd #3 river rat's high grade skeeter bug, o donald guess, h mark miles
3rd #12 spring creek's repeat, o trip smith, h carter hughes
4th #10 troublesomes midnight toker mh, o david kilburn, h david kilburn
rj #14 cadillac's pickled pete, o dennis bath, h dennis bath
j #7 prairie sky swampcat, o jon butler, h jon butler

i want to extend congratulations to a new field trial man mitch akin on the win with crew. mitch bought crew from me in january and two months later has a blue ribbon and a *** dog. mitch, thanks for seeing and believing. also congrats to carter hughes on the win with crew and the 3rd with trip smith's dog pete, great day for windrush! 

congrats to all!


----------



## TimThurby (May 22, 2004)

Open results:
1st - #27
2nd - #13
3rd - #42
4th - #19
RJ - #22
J - #9
J - #14
J - #21
J - #33
J - #46

Amateur callbacks to watermarks:
12,15,18,25,29,31,32,33,44


----------



## TimThurby (May 22, 2004)

Amateur results:
1st - #33
2nd - #32
3rd - #12
4th - #29
RJ - #31
J - #15
J - #18
J - #44


----------



## captain2560 (Jan 23, 2007)

Big thanks to all judges and workers who helped put on this trial in cold weather.


----------



## mjh345 (Jun 17, 2006)

Huge Congrats to my friend and training partner John Gianladis and his 100% Am trained and handled Gypsy on the Amateur WIN!!!!


----------



## Gwen Jones (Jun 19, 2004)

Shout out to John for the win!! Such a nice man. Then a special note to all of the Am's who have been south training with the Harps 2nd Peter Ketola, 4thMark Medford, RJ Dr. Bruce Ahlers and Jams to Martha Blank, Tim Thurby and Tom Barrale. Last but not least, Tom Bogusky on his 3rd with Micro.


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

John,

Gotta be proud of Crew and so pleased Mitch saw the greatness in him. He looked good when we saw Carter run last trial . . . good going Carter!

rita


----------



## Philip Carson (Mar 17, 2009)

Way to go John & Gypsy! and all others that placed/finished!


----------



## 8mmag (Jan 1, 2010)

TimThurby said:


> Amateur results:
> 1st - #33
> 2nd - #32
> 3rd - #12
> ...


Way to go Ace & Peter! You boys are on a roll, keep up the good work.


----------



## Brian Cockfield (Jun 4, 2003)

mjh345 said:


> Huge Congrats to my friend and training partner John Gianladis and his 100% Am trained and handled Gypsy on the Amateur WIN!!!!


Excellent! John is one of the most dedicated trainers I've ever known. Please tell him hello for me.


----------



## davewolfe (Mar 22, 2010)

Way to go john and gypsy, you guys have worked hard and you deserved that win.


----------



## Dan Blevins (Sep 19, 2003)

Huge congrats to Don Brawley on his open win with Choco! Could not happen to a nicer guy!


----------

